# How many times can u use your XP registration?



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi,
I own a legit Windows XP Home Edition (registered with Microsoft) and I was wondering if it was possible to install this on my other PC and register it again, or do I need another copy??


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2004)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I own a legit Windows XP Home Edition (registered with Microsoft) and I was wondering if it was possible to install this on my other PC and register it again, or do I need another copy??



Hi Yes it's possible and no you don't need another copy


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Hi Yes it's possible and no you don't need another copy



So I can install it on my second PC then activate it online?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 27, 2004)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> So I can install it on my second PC then activate it online?



Bingo


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 27, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Bingo



Cool, thanks m8   I was worried about activating it on the second machine incase it *ucks them both up.
Thanks again 

Daz


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 27, 2004)

Dont you have to purchase two product licenses?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 27, 2004)

Once you install it on the second computer it won't be a legit version on that computer 
Just install an illegal copy, would be the same.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 27, 2004)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Once you install it on the second computer it won't be a legit version on that computer
> Just install an illegal copy, would be the same.



Exactly.
I think what Hookey is asking is, if he can use the same serial from his original WinXP in another PC, and he can do it, I've done it because the serial key that came with the OEM WinXP included with my Compaq PC cannot be activated anymore, I think I've formatted too many times, so I use the same original disk, and a serial from my brother's laptop everytime I install WinXp again.
Btw, M$ should have considered ppl who changes its hardware configurations a lot and reformat their PCs, when they invented their stupid activation scheme. I was only able to format my PC like 6 times, and then it wouldn't activate anymore, I've even tried using the phone activation, and the fu**ing number M$ provides for my country doesn't work, I always get a busy tone.
Then again, almost all of my original components from my Presario have been substituted, except for the keyboard, FDD, and one HDD


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 27, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> I think what Hookey is asking is, if he can use the same serial from his original WinXP in another PC, and he can do it, I've done it because the serial key that came with the OEM WinXP included with my Compaq PC cannot be activated anymore, I think I've formatted too many times, so I use the same original disk, and a serial from my brother's laptop everytime I install WinXp again.
> Btw, M$ should have considered ppl who changes its hardware configurations a lot and reformat their PCs, when they invented their stupid activation scheme. I was only able to format my PC like 6 times, and then it wouldn't activate anymore, I've even tried using the phone activation, and the fu**ing number M$ provides for my country doesn't work, I always get a busy tone.
> Then again, almost all of my original components from my Presario have been substituted, except for the keyboard, FDD, and one HDD


If you call microsoft, they will send you a new product key.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 28, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> If you call microsoft, they will send you a new product key.



That's exactly what I've done, 3 times, to the phone number that appears when I select my country from the activate windows thing and each I time was greeted by a busy tone.   
So much for worldwide M$ consumer support 

Btw, congratulations on your 500th post


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 28, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I've done, 3 times, to the phone number that appears when I select my country from the activate windows thing and each I time was greeted by a busy tone.
> So much for worldwide M$ consumer support
> 
> Btw, congratulations on your 500th post


Go to microsofts website and look for a support number.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 28, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Go to microsofts website and look for a support number.



I might do that the next time I have to format my PC, for the time being I have no problems with the CD key I use.


----------

